# BFD Thanks



## jmps (Feb 22, 2007)

I finally got my backordered FBQ2496 a few days ago. I want to thank everyone here for the info and software. I needed to use this on my Hsu 2.3. I am SO happy with the results. I have a fairly problamatic room with some peaks around 30 Hz and 60 Hz that made the bass boomy sounding. The BFD has smoothed all that out and the bass is now tight and very musical (my goal). 

I did get the 2496 for the extra headroom. I did not get the MIDI cable because of the extra cost and found entering the filters in directly a snap.

Once again a BIG THANKS!


----------



## Julien43 (Nov 26, 2006)

> "The BFD has smoothed all that out and the bass is now tight and very musical (my goal)."


It's alway great to hear when everything works out!

I'm still in the process of optimizing my room with the help of REW.
Once I achieve the best I can, within my limitations, I will go after those low freq room modes that are so hard to beat into submission using room treatments.
(my room really sucks)

Thanks for sharing your results


----------



## jmps (Feb 22, 2007)

Julien,

When you are done you will be so much happier. I am so glad for this forum to help with this issue.

Regards


----------

